
After 14 Years, Facebook Appoints First Non-White Board Member - artsandsci
https://gizmodo.com/after-14-years-facebook-appoints-first-non-white-board-1822191135
======
siruncledrew
News like this feels jaded, because it's really non-news. A rich, former CEO,
1% of the 1% got a board seat, it's not like racial status has much to do with
it.

